# Best BMW to attract the girls



## tvo7 (Jan 13, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a bmw anyways. But, I was wondering, which one would be the best one to attract the girls.


----------



## E39Alan (Sep 3, 2011)

A Toyota Prius!


----------



## xclozano (Nov 22, 2006)

A university education.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

One parked in front of your Malibu beach house, next to your Bentley Continental.


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

507 or Z8.

Tom


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom K. said:


> 507 or Z8.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
That was just cruel.


----------



## helter (Apr 1, 2008)

Cars only worked for girls in high school. Try a teeth brightener!


----------



## Dmharvey (Oct 6, 2011)

xclozano said:


> A university education.


:thumbup:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

This is determined by two factors:

1) your girl attraction preferences. The empirical data suggests that an M3 will drop panties at the highest rate, however 6-7 series will attract the most attractive women. Are you going for quantity or quality?

2) how attractive/rich/charming you are. The uglier you are, the smaller your bank balance, and the more repugnant your personality them more you need to pull out the big guns.


----------



## VileVince (Oct 3, 2011)

:rofl: This guy! :tsk:


----------



## haskindm (Jun 1, 2011)

If I thought a female was attracted to me because of my car, I certainly would not be interested in her...


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

3ismagic# said:


> This is determined by two factors:
> 
> 1) your girl attraction preferences. The empirical data suggests that an M3 will drop panties at the highest rate, however 6-7 series will attract the most attractive women. Are you going for quantity or quality?
> 
> 2) how attractive/rich/charming you are. The uglier you are, the smaller your bank balance, and the more repugnant your personality them more you need to* pull out the big gun*s.


:bigpimp:


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

The best BMW will always be the one you are not driving.....


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

haskindm said:


> If I thought a female was attracted to me because of my car, I certainly would not be interested in her...


But what if she were also a car enthusiast and your discriminating taste in automobiles and appreciation of fine engineering tell here that you have a lot in common. All bets are off though if she drives an Audi.


----------



## SPDSKTR (Sep 26, 2011)

This one:


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Smart car.. Its something about them 13" 3-lug wheels that make them go crazy.. :dunno:


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

7 Series... 

Seriously, cars don't really work and if they do, only until the owner opens their mouth or she sees the bug infested apartment they live in.


----------



## TxTaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, I am always doing things backwards, I got the wife and then the car.:thumbup:


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

I will say this, I drove my moms 745il once... every car with girls that drove by slowed down and got next to me to wave.... when I drive my e30 I dont even get a 2nd glance.

So, buy a 7


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

ERIK J said:


> I will say this, I drove my moms 745il once... every car with girls that drove by slowed down and got next to me to wave.... when I drive my e30 I dont even get a 2nd glance.
> 
> So, buy a 7


Ah, youth! I can remember running around in my younger days in my fathers 911 getting a bunch of looks. But at my age, women tend to want to go straight from the safe lunch to the alter! I was at a track a while back and when I came back to my car, I found her waiting....


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy - if you want a gold digger - drive the most expensive BMW that you can afford. Extra bonus for spinners....


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

Or buy the lowest end BMW, then take off the badge that says its the lowest end one


----------



## 540iClark (Dec 12, 2011)

Get a Hyundai, douche! Lol


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

When you are young and immature you look for cars that get you women. 

As you become older and wiser you look for women that get you cars.

CA


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't believe BMW's attract girls. They are too common. Many girls drive them too. You want to attract girls, check out Porsches and Ferraris.


----------



## David Rexford (Oct 11, 2002)

tvo7 said:


> I was thinking of getting a bmw anyways. But, I was wondering, which one would be the best one to attract the girls.


If you have self confidence, act like a man and treat her well it won't matter if you drive at all!

Give it a shot!


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

The bigger and the more gadget-filled, the better; one that will conjure up the image of luxury car. E.g., most women really neither know nor care whether you have a 260hp V6 or 340hp V8 under the hood, but they do notice your car has nice, soft leather seat that blows cool or hot air from the tiny holes with the push of a button.:rofl:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

After thinking this over, I guess a Z4 could do the trick.


----------



## ColoradoKraut (Aug 30, 2009)

ANY Convertible!



:thumbup:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I bet 90% of convertible buyers are females.


----------



## RhymeGrime (Dec 13, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I bet 90% of convertible buyers are females.


Thanks man :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

RhymeGrime said:


> Thanks man :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


I can't remember the last time I saw a guy driving a car with the top down. It's most always a female thing. They see it as a joy toy.


----------



## tvo7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I do get jealous everytime I go to the clubs. MY friends and I are the guys at the back of the line. Then you see some guy in a nice car driving up, getting valet parking, and out comes a model looking girl. I bet many of you all get that same feeling.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

David Rexford said:


> If you have self confidence, act like a man and treat her well it won't matter if you drive at all!
> 
> Give it a shot!


Completely agree!!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

RhymeGrime said:


> Thanks man :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


hahaha.. don't worry, I am the only female out of the 6 bimmer convertibles in this building


----------



## NYLifeInNJ (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been getting the job done with my '11 F10 528i with brown interior!


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

ColoradoKraut said:


> ANY Convertible!
> 
> :thumbup:


Why of course...

:thumbup:


----------



## Spike Holmes (May 29, 2008)

Well, you've already told us what kind of girl you're looking for. Now you just have to determine the price.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a guy driving a car with the top down. It's most always a female thing. They see it as a joy toy.


I don't remember the last time I drove my convertible with the top up! (in addition to my BMW, I have a 1965 Buick Skylark GranSport convertible).

Keith


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Campfamily said:


> I don't remember the last time I drove my convertible with the top up! (in addition to my BMW, I have a 1965 Buick Skylark GranSport convertible).
> 
> Keith


Okay, but if you took a poll, overwhelmingly-females outnumber males driving convertibles. They just like 'em.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

creamclean said:


> I don't know much in the way of "trifling hoes", but I believe strongly in life's system of checks and balances...the man that has the model looking girl and the nice car usually has a myriad of problems. One problem being that the model has had her brain tissue removed to lose weight, a few other examples being family problems, declining wealth, immoral work practices...the list goes on. This isn't always the case, but the grass isn't always greener.
> 
> If you want something short-term, use your car. If you want something long-term, hide your car. And if your car is a very big part of your life, wait for someone who will be able to give you a run for your money when discussing cars. They're out there.


:thumbup:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I like your forest green (very regal as I have mentioned). Not a big fan of white or silver. I personally like black. I find black looks nice in almost any car. Even a mediocre car looks better when it is in black. Of cos having black = lots of maintenance. just like in any dark colored cars, maybe even more. So having a black car is like "dating a supermodel, very high-maintenance but it looks absolutely gorgeous"
> 
> C'mon, no matter how, it won't be as bad as we females who have long hair. Hmmm.. unless you have long hair  If yes, try a headband


Yeah. Black is the smartest looking color, but it requires high maintenance. I hand wash my 911 every week. It shows so much dust. Nope. Headbands give me headaches!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Black is the smartest looking color, but it requires high maintenance. I hand wash my 911 every week. It shows so much dust. Nope. Headbands give me headaches!


Try ponytails then 

But if you are like me, you won't care if you let your hair down (no pun intended) :rofl:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Try ponytails then
> 
> But if you are like me, you won't care if you let your hair down (no pun intended) :rofl:


Ha! Ha! No pony tails for me. I don't like to stand out in a crowd. You crack me up!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> ha! Ha! No pony tails for me. I don't like to stand out in a crowd. You crack me up! :d


:d


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> :d


The emoticon didn't work. Shoulda been


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The emoticon didn't work. Shoulda been


I know


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I know


Okay. It got lost in cyberspace. One of the mysteries of life.:dunno:


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Okay. It got lost in cyberspace. One of the mysteries of life.:dunno:


Yup!! :dunno:

I was abit down these few days cos of car issue, but nothing makes me laugh out loud until when I read one thread that went "How do you guys afford BMWs..." 
That really crack me up!! Highly entertaining!! :rofl:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Yup!! :dunno:
> 
> I was abit down these few days cos of car issue, but nothing makes me laugh out loud when I read one thread that went "How do you guys afford BMWs..."
> That really crack me up!! Highly entertaining!! :rofl:


I think it started off as a sarcastic troll thread, but around here threads like that seem to have a life of their own and can last for weeks! 

The OP usually disappears!!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I think it started off as a sarcastic troll thread, but around here threads like that seem to have a life of their own and can last for weeks!
> 
> The OP usually disappears!!


But if that OP really meant what he said, I feel sad for him. But people here sure have a great sense of humor!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> But that OP really meant what he said, I feel sad for him. But people here sure have a great sense of humor!


You have 2 kinds of posters here-serious folks who know a lot and have no sense of humor and others who like to have a good time. They constantly irritate each other.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

7 series


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> You have 2 kinds of posters here-serious folks who know a lot and have no sense of humor and others who like to have a good time. They constantly irritate each other.


Guess I belong to the latter. Hope I didn't irritate anyone here :angel: 
Then again, I am here not just to have a good time but more of learning and getting advice from the people here. There are many people here who know so much. I am grateful to everyone who has been so kind to me


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

hpowders said:


> You have 2 kinds of posters here-serious folks who know a lot and have no sense of humor and others who like to have a good time. They constantly irritate each other.


And then those weirdos who do both


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Guess I belong to the latter. Hope I didn't irritate anyone here :angel:
> Then again, I am here not just to have a good time but more of learning and getting advice from the people here. There are many people here who know so much. I am grateful to everyone who has been so kind to me


You will do fine here. You are a nice person.:thumbup:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

creamclean said:


> And then those weirdos who do both


Yeah. We definitely have a few of those.:yikes:


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> You will do fine here. You are a nice person.:thumbup:


Thanks!! You just too kind!!  I am going to watch "green lantern" on blu-ray now.. 
if I don't get to "chat" here, have a merry x'mas to you & your family


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> Thanks!! You just too kind!!  I am going to watch "green lantern" on blu-ray now..
> if I don't get to "chat" here, have a merry x'mas to you & your family


Oppps... or maybe happy holidays!!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Oppps... or maybe happy holidays!!


Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you and yours too!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> hahaha...
> 
> I hate to say this.. I guess you are right once again :tsk:


Now as for me, I can stand on my own two feet .... at least I can before consuming several pieces of my sister in law's rum cake.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> No, death to the Prius. I'm waiting for the 2013 Electric DeLorean
> 
> http://delorean.com/2011/10/electric-delorean/


what do you think of a Tesla? 

http://www.teslamotors.com/

PS. btw I used to see one refurbished '69 (or at least it looks identical like yours) in my bldg. It was red in color. It's a classic!! :thumbup:


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Now as for me, I can stand on my own two feet .... at least I can before consuming several pieces of my sister in law's rum cake.


I am sure you can stand on both your own feet 

Now I never know guys can be so insecure :yikes: I am no feminist but just wonder why guys care so much about attracting girls with their cars. Shouldn't there be stricter criteria when comes to selection of opposite gender?


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> what do you think of a Tesla?
> 
> http://www.teslamotors.com/
> 
> PS. btw I used to see one refurbished '69 (or at least it looks identical like yours) in my bldg. It was red in color. It's a classic!! :thumbup:


I heard reliability has been a problem. But, their cars look really good.

I wouldn't consider one unless I started seeing positive reviews in the auto mags. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I heard reliability has been a problem. But, their cars look really good.
> 
> I wouldn't consider one unless I started seeing positive reviews in the auto mags. Haven't seen any yet.


Really? Someone I know has been raving about this car!!

Look at the black one!! So glossy, so sleek 

Unfortunately there is no service center here in Atlanta. And of cos it is definitely not for me, where am I going to charge the car? :rofl:


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I am sure you can stand on both your own feet
> 
> Now I never know guys can be so insecure :yikes: I am no feminist but just wonder why guys care so much about attracting girls with their cars. Shouldn't there be stricter criteria when comes to selection of opposite gender?


Thanks.

Nobody gets very far with superficial nonsense. Judge Judy is full of warring couples who had nothing but superficial attractions to hold them together. Nothing deep. Nothing thought out.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nobody gets very far with superficial nonsense. Judge Judy is full of warring couples who had nothing but superficial attractions to hold them together. Nothing deep. Nothing thought out.


Pls don't tell me you a fan of "Judge Judy", :rofl:

Yes, I completely agree!!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Pls don't tell me you a fan of "Judge Judy", :rofl:
> 
> Yes, I completely agree!!


Yeah. I am. I Tivo all the new episodes. Then when it's slow like last Monday and this coming Monday, I play them back. I love how her hair color keeps changing. I bet she pays plenty for a coloring. She can afford it-she makes around $30 mil a year. That do nothing Bird-her "court officer" makes $1 mil and all he does is just stand there looking "over-worked". What a racket!!:tsk:

It's always the same thing-a nice sweet female suing some muscular, very good looking 3rd grade graduate for money that he thought was a "gift" but was really a loan, after they broke up because he kept cheating on her. It's the same story over and over.:tsk:


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I am. I Tivo all the new episodes. Then when it's slow like last Monday and this coming Monday, I play them back. I love how her hair color keeps changing. I bet she pays plenty for a coloring. She can afford it-she makes around $30 mil a year. That do nothing Bird-her "court officer" makes $1 mil and all he does is just stand there looking "over-worked". What a racket!!:tsk:
> 
> It's always the same thing-a nice sweet female suing some muscular, very good looking 3rd grade graduate for money that he thought was a "gift" but was really a loan, after they broke up because he kept cheating on her. It's the same story over and over.:tsk:


hahaha... :rofl: I have not watched a single episode of it, but I can guess every of those stories is about the same, like what you said a certain sum of money was a "gift" but it was really a loan. Then why do you like watching it? I love my Travel channel best


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> hahaha... :rofl: I have not watched a single episode of it, but I can guess every of those stories is about the same, like what you said a certain sum of money was a "gift" but it was really a loan. Then why do you like watching it? I love my Travel channel best


Judge Judy is very funny! She cracks me up. She says things like "hurry up, I have other things to do today!" when someone gets lost explaining things. It's funny 'cause she's getting so much money to listen to that crap and she acts like she's complaining.

Also it's fun because many of them lie and Judge Judy always sees right through them and gets them to admit they were lying. She sees everything. Very sharp!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Judge Judy is very funny! She cracks me up. She says things like "hurry up, I have other things to do today!" when someone gets lost explaining things. It's funny 'cause she's getting so much money to listen to that crap and she acts like she's complaining.
> 
> Also it's fun because many of them lie and Judge Judy always sees right through them and gets them to admit they were lying. She sees everything. Very sharp!


I have to take your words for it, afterall you are a fan  Yeah, won't it be great if we have a job like hers, paid alot of money just to listen to all those nonsense?

Hmmm.. then again I wonder if I will get bored listen to the same old story every time. Oh, and it's depressing to see what some people can do for money. It's sad!


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> what do you think of a Tesla?
> 
> http://www.teslamotors.com/
> 
> PS. btw I used to see one refurbished '69 (or at least it looks identical like yours) in my bldg. It was red in color. It's a classic!! :thumbup:


I would rather buy a Fisker (he designed the Z8) if I wanted a performance in an electric car. Tesla... might as well buy a sick 400+hp Lotus.










... and thanks on the comment about my 2002, love the car. Currently debating on Sparkling Graphite Metallic or Atacama Yellow but that time is still a long way off


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I have to take your words for it, afterall you are a fan  Yeah, won't it be great if we have a job like hers, paid alot of money just to listen to all those nonsense?
> 
> Hmmm.. then again I wonder if I will get bored listen to the same old story every time. Oh, and it's depressing to see what some people can do for money. It's sad!


What it is- she's a tough New Yorker and I was born and raised in New York. I'm comfortable with her groove.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> I would rather buy a Fisker (he designed the Z8) if I wanted a performance in an electric car. Tesla... might as well buy a sick 400+hp Lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a Lotus Evora displayed inside one of the malls near my home. The "A" letter actually was coming off. I didn't touch it!! I just saw it. Definitely want to check out the Fisker website, even though I can't have electric car.

No red for you? I personally not a red color person but saw the red on that same car like yours, I went like "Wow, very nice!!"


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> What it is- she's a tough New Yorker and I was born and raised in New York. I'm comfortable with her groove.


People tend to say New Yorkers are abrupt, but I kind of like that no-nonsense, say it like it is attitude


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> People tend to say New Yorkers are abrupt, but I kind of like that no-nonsense, say it like it is attitude


New Yorkers are alive and usually have a good sense of humor. Down south here, they're more like "bland" and "boring". Sense of humor, limited.

Maybe I can steal a ride in a freight train car back to NY.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> No red for you?


I already own a red car (Imola), I just want something different. The '02 was originally Chamonix White from the factory


----------



## taco_combo (Sep 11, 2007)

mid 1990s 318ti


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, boyz. The females leap uncontrollably at the 1995 318ti.:yawn:


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

OP, this BMW brings all the girls to the yard...










EDIT: or if you like AMG instead of ///M


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> I already own a red car (Imola), I just want something different. The '02 was originally Chamonix White from the factory


That's true!! Sparkling graphite is too bland for such a beauty!!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> New Yorkers are alive and usually have a good sense of humor. Down south here, they're more like "bland" and "boring". Sense of humor, limited.
> 
> Maybe I can steal a ride in a freight train car back to NY.


You talking about the Southerners? Hahaha.. if yes, then that exclude me. I live here but do not originate from here. I have a few friends who reigned from NY, I like them alot cos they always say what they meant. I like that quality alot! 

Okie, gotto go.. perhaps "see" you here tomorrow? haha.. Have a great evening!!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> You talking about the Southerners? Hahaha.. if yes, then that exclude me. I live here but do not originate from here. I have a few friends who reigned from NY, I like them alot cos they always say what they meant. I like that quality alot!
> 
> Okie, gotto go.. perhaps "see" you here tomorrow? haha.. Have a great evening!!


And with that, she was gone, like a gas lamp gently blown out with a whisper's breath, leaving just a hint of her suggestive perfume in the cool night air. I flipped my half finished Chesterfield into the street and walked away briskly. The sight of my Alpine White 328i still parked where I left it, a block from my house, provided me with a sense of relief. The sound of Friskie barking startled me as I walked up my brownstone's many steps. Friskie is a cat.


----------



## Jashley73 (Mar 28, 2011)

*I still got it...*

Apparently, what you need to catch the ladies' eyes, is an 89' 325i in Zinnoberot Red. I came out of the liquor store tonight, and found this on my windshield... :rofl:










Fella's, she (the car that is) may be for sale here soon. Come get da lady-catcher while you can!


----------



## ddlszxcv (Aug 3, 2011)

Well you're pretty good looking according to her so a vespa would have done the trick. But for the rest of us average looking dudes, only an M would work. BTW did she spell "normally" wrong or is that just the way she writes her 'e'? I compared it to the 'a' in "kinda" fwiw lol


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jashley73 said:


> Apparently, what you need to catch the ladies' eyes, is an 89' 325i in Zinnoberot Red. I came out of the liquor store tonight, and found this on my windshield... :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you try calling and set up a meeting to see how many teeth the woman has ?


----------



## Jashley73 (Mar 28, 2011)

Munich77 said:


> Nice! Did you try calling and set up a meeting to see how many teeth the woman has ?


Funny you mention it, because if it's the girl i'm thinking of, under no real nor hypothetical situation would I be calling that one... But I give her much respect for leaving it. Well, 'kinda'... LOL


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Munich77 said:


> Nice! Did you try calling and set up a meeting to see how many teeth the woman has ?


:rofl:

If only you drove a BMW, such letters would have been grammatically correct, the writer would have taken daily showers, shaved pits and had a complete set of teeth.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> And with that, she was gone, like a gas lamp gently blown out with a whisper's breath, leaving just a hint of her suggestive perfume in the cool night air. I flipped my half finished Chesterfield into the street and walked away briskly. The sight of my Alpine White 328i still parked where I left it, a block from my house, provided me with a sense of relief. The sound of Friskie barking startled me as I walked up my brownstone's many steps. Friskie is a cat.


Fisker Karma cost >$100k!!


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> Fisker Karma cost >$100k!!


A Tesla is what, $90k?


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> A Tesla is what, $90k?


70k I think, and the better packaged Fisker is about 120k  ok, I have to say Fisker looks very very nice!!! I actually like the look of a Fisker than Tesla now  Oh and today just read there is a recall on 239 Fisker cars about the battery.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> A Tesla is what, $90k?


Btw have u consider black for your 2002? Or blue? When you done up your car, post back here. I love to see the end result


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Fisker Karma cost >$100k!!


My 911 only had a MSRP of $83,366 .:dunno:


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My 911 only had a MSRP of $83,366 .:dunno:


Fisker is gorgeous but it's really expensive. It's gorgeous though. My neighbor drives a DB9, I can see some similarity since the designer for Fisker designed DB9. Everyone knows Porsche, even my mom


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My 911 only had a MSRP of $83,366 .:dunno:


And your car is always a classic!!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> And your car is always a classic!!


Thanks.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Thanks.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone stuck a chewing gum on my car today, I bet the perpetrator is not a female


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> Btw have u consider black for your 2002? Or blue? When you done up your car, post back here. I love to see the end result


Black, maybe...

Blue would be either Estoril Blue, Atlantis Blue Metallic or Midnight Blue 2 Metallic


----------



## P-zaz (Dec 30, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Who wants to be Donald Trump? Does he lie awake at night wondering, "is she attracted to anything about me as a person or is it all about the money?" He will never know. Maybe he doesn't even care.


He knows - it is the money - he does not care.


----------



## jmh76 (May 29, 2010)

Hermes said:


> Black, maybe...
> 
> Blue would be either Estoril Blue, Atlantis Blue Metallic or Midnight Blue 2 Metallic


think the original racing ? orange would be cool, used to work with a guy who bought one new, still has it and bringing it back to its former glory !


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Someone stuck a chewing gum on my car today, I bet the perpetrator is not a female


It wasn't me.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

P-zaz said:


> He knows - it is the money - he does not care.


Probably not. He toots his own horn like nobody else. It's always all about him.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My 911 only had a MSRP of $83,366 .:dunno:





terri_atl said:


> And your car is always a classic!!


+1- we also have a '71 911T that will get the full treatment, motor and 5 speed pulled in 1983 and never put back in. Only 80,000k on the clock. We have every single part for it but it's gonna take some effort.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

jmh76 said:


> think the original racing ? orange would be cool, used to work with a guy who bought one new, still has it and bringing it back to its former glory !


I can't do Inka Orange. I refuse to pretend my car is a tii or a turbo (silver, white or black w/M stripes), I'll just do something completely different. If I was to do orange I would get the GTS Fire Orange


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

^^^^ Ouch!!! to post #164.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

A guy on my block has a similar Porsche 911-his is black, mine is green-the dawg sold it-there's a Masarati in its place!!! The dude had back problems-I guess he had trouble entering and exiting the 911. Maybe not enough females throwing themselves at him at the Shell station.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

hpowders said:


> ^^^^ Ouch!!! to post #164.


Nah, the car is great. We did most of that to it.


----------



## jmh76 (May 29, 2010)

quite plastic looking though, not a real colour if you ask me, too much going on ?


----------



## jmh76 (May 29, 2010)

you mean you have british racing green ! thats what it is, jaguar british racing green


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Hermes said:


> Nah, the car is great. We did most of that to it.


Why? The day my 911 looks like that, I will OD on rumcake.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

jmh76 said:


> you mean you have british racing green ! thats what it is, jaguar british racing green


There are probably 200 BRG's. IIRC BMW has 3


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

My 911 is called Forest Green. I've been told it's close to british racing green. I'm not sure if it is.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Why? The day my 911 looks like that, I will OD on rumcake.


Full strip down - all seals, bearings, belts, gaskets, paint, etc. will be refurbished. The car will be factory new again.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Hermes said:


> Full strip down - all seals, bearings, belts, gaskets, paint, etc. will be refurbished. The car will be factory new again.


Wow! That's a lot of work!


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Wow! That's a lot of work!


But it will be well worth it in the end


----------



## jmh76 (May 29, 2010)

Hermes said:


> There are probably 200 BRG's. IIRC BMW has 3


excuse my ignorance, what does iirc mean ? e type jag with green leather and tan trim is the epytomy


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Hermes said:


> But it will be well worth it in the end


Post pics before vs after. How long will it take?


----------



## MikesE39 (Dec 29, 2011)

haskindm said:


> If I thought a female was attracted to me because of my car, I certainly would not be interested in her...


Girls see tool guys all around them but when u pull up in a nice car it will make u stand out. She like u for u but u use the car to bring her to know you.

And alpina B7 will pull any girl on the planet.

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer


----------



## MikesE39 (Dec 29, 2011)

Meant to say good looking guys not tool guys LOL. 


Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I am sure he does. Coincidentally 2 men told me today "what kind of man did not grow up wanting a Porsche?" I laughed


The Porsche 911 was named the car more men want than any other. I forgot who did the survey.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Sorry to hear that. The only thing that happened to my 328i is a door ding at the mall, which for a bit less than $100, I had taken out with paintless dent removal. And I park as far away from the stores as possible.
> 
> Yeah. I'd rather take gum any day than a key.:tsk:


I do park far far from the stores and ok I confess.. I even scrutinize the cars next to any empty spot. It's beyond my control who will come park next to mine, but if I have a choice, why not?  surely you won't want to park next to a rusty rundown car which probably does not have insurance on it. So far my car is as good as it looks like in day 1. What is paintless dent removal? Oh, and a typical Porsche car owner is.. ?


----------



## jmh76 (May 29, 2010)

*how do you feel ... when*



hpowders said:


> Sorry to hear that. The only thing that happened to my 328i is a door ding at the mall, which for a bit less than $100, I had taken out with paintless dent removal. And I park as far away from the stores as possible.
> 
> Yeah. I'd rather take gum any day than a key.:tsk:


your passed ...


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Thanks. Every black BMW I've seen is really sharp looking. It's worth the extra effort to keep it looking clean.


We (the ones who have black cars) have no choice


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I do park far far from the stores and ok I confess.. I even scrutinize the cars next to any empty spot. It's beyond my control who will come park next to mine, but if I have a choice, why not?  surely you won't want to park next to a rusty rundown car which probably does not have insurance on it. So far my car is as good as it looks like in day 1. What is paintless dent removal? Oh, and a typical Porsche car owner is.. ?


I was at the airport indoor parking yesterday. A hundred free spots all over the place. So I parked all by myself-nobody near me. I came back to my car (the 328i) and a big minivan was parked close beside it-with all those other free spots! Of course, I checked that side of the car thoroughly for dings. None found!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> We (the ones who have black cars) have no choice


Yeah, but you make that choice going in. You know when you buy it that it will require extra maintenance. Many folks won't buy black for that reason, even though they love the look.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I was at the airport indoor parking yesterday. A hundred free spots all over the place. So I parked all by myself-nobody near me. I came back to my car (the 328i) and a big minivan was parked close beside it-with all those other free spots! Of course, I checked that side of the car thoroughly for dings. None found!


Actually it's not the car but the other car owner. I still don't understand why some people have no respect for other people's properties.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> Actually it's not the car but the other car owner. I still don't understand why some people have no respect for other people's properties.


This isn't the first time it happened. A parking lot with many free spots and someone parks close to my car with so many free spots with nobody around!! I think they do it on purpose to annoy me.


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

Hermes said:


> ^ Love the 250!
> 
> Saw this a few weeks ago, it works too


That, and a cute dog!

I saw this a few years ago... most girls today would (or should) hide!


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

for sale now, only $75,000



















1974 Alpina A4S, Chamonix/Black, 5MT


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I always wanted a 2002. Those were the days when BMW cared about enthusiasts-making light, fun to drive cars. What a joy! I envy folks who were lucky enough to own them back in the day.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yeah, but you make that choice going in. You know when you buy it that it will require extra maintenance. Many folks won't buy black for that reason, even though they love the look.


I know  We just love having a high-maintenance model


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I know  We just love having a high-maintenance model


My 328i is low maintenance and my 911 requires work. 2 days after I wash it, I get to see dust.:tsk: But it's a very nice, clean 2 days!


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My 328i is low maintenance and my 911 requires work. 2 days after I wash it, I get to see dust.:tsk:


I can't wait for the pollen season to come 

btw, tell me more about the dent removal thing. I need to know more in case one day the inevitable happens. I am going to be heart-broken but at least I am prepared.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

terri_atl said:


> I can't wait for the pollen season to come
> 
> btw, tell me more about the dent removal thing. I need to know more in case one day the inevitable happens. I am going to be heart-broken but at least I am prepared.


Just type PDR in google, it's like magic


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> I can't wait for the pollen season to come
> 
> btw, tell me more about the dent removal thing. I need to know more in case one day the inevitable happens. I am going to be heart-broken but at least I am prepared.


It's called "paintless dent removal" They push out the ding from the inside and it looks as good as new. It shouldn't cost more than $100 for one ding. Do a search for your area. I'm sure you have some people who do this. Some auto collision repair places do it too.


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My 328i is low maintenance and my 911 requires work. 2 days after I wash it, I get to see dust.:tsk: But it's a very nice, clean 2 days!


And what is a typical Porsche guy is like? I was surprised to learn people labeled MB drivers as "snooty, careless human beings" ie after reading the thread in the forum. So what is a typical Porsche "trait"? I m just curious


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hermes said:


> Just type PDR in google, it's like magic


Thanks


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

terri_atl said:


> And what is a typical Porsche guy is like? I was surprised to learn people labeled MB drivers as "snooty, careless human beings" ie after reading the thread in the forum. So what is a typical Porsche "trait"? I m just curious


I guess having a superiority complex; being a snob, acting "rich".


----------



## terri_atl (Nov 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> It's called "paintless dent removal" They push out the ding from the inside and it looks as good as new. It shouldn't cost more than $100 for one ding. Do a search for your area. I'm sure you have some people who do this. Some auto collision repair places do it too.


Great!! Good info! I thought it is another something I need to learn to do myself


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

I buy a sauber BMW to get best looking f1 grid girls


----------



## arsous (Dec 2, 2012)

Spike Holmes said:


> Do you really want to go out with somebody that wouldn't give you the time of day if you were driving a beater car?


Hahaha,,, that's funny.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

If a girl is car savvy she will go for the bloke in the car with the image she wants. Refined 7 series, flash the knickers getting in and out of a M3 or flash the lack of knickers getting out of the Z4.


----------



## cooltool786 (Dec 16, 2012)

I believe this will bring all the ladies to my yard. Definitely an identity crisis
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## cooltool786 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hermes said:


> OP, this BMW brings all the girls to the yard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this will bring all the ladies to my yard. Definitely an identity crisis 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## cooltool786 (Dec 16, 2012)

serdar255 said:


> you only need 3.5 inches to please a woman it doesn't matter if its visa, master card, or discover.


This made my night.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## arsous (Dec 2, 2012)

cooltool786 said:


> I believe this will bring all the ladies to my yard. Definitely an identity crisis
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


That's really cute,,, it definitely will turn heads!!!!!


----------



## Dave @nz (May 13, 2007)

E30 M3 would be a good place to start.


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

If one is just looking for "tail" buy a Civic and spend the savings at the Moonlite Bunny Ranch.

Any girl you get because you drive a BMW will probably be just about as "used" as a Bunny Ranch girl. They would probably be cheaper in the long run anyway and you don't have to worry about keyed paint when you move on. :thumbup:

If you're looking for a serious relationship you shouldn't let them know you drive a BMW until you get to know them.

You don't want to end up being an episode of "Power, Privilege, and Justice".


----------



## tvo7 (Jan 13, 2005)

But the interesting fact is this. 

Lets not use girls for example. 

I drove up to the theater in a beatup old HOnda Accord. I felt embarrased and I felt everyone was staring at me

I drive up in my beamer, I felt good and I felt everyone was staring at me.

The cars do give you some respect.


----------



## Gripster (Jun 28, 2005)

Z4 Coupe for sure.


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

Even if you driving a Corvette, thats not going to get you a girl if you are ugly.


----------



## Alexander84 (Feb 13, 2013)

hahahahahahah


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## S406 (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^^Thats probably from a guy:/ But you got his banana...


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

S406 said:


> ^^^^Thats probably from a guy:/ But you got his banana...


I told her she should've given me her melons. :rofl:


----------



## BrooklynsFinest (Jun 13, 2012)

All Jokes aside I find that my 6 series attract the most women... I even had a stalker track me down via my personalized plate, google me and then hit me on twitter after she saw the car on the highway. I get looks in all of my cars but the 6 is like Brad Pitt fresh of the set of 'Fight Club'.


----------



## senser (Sep 7, 2012)

My car was only $7300 and the cougars at the bar who don't know, want me because of what I would assume is "financial security."


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Bimmer App


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

408Racer said:


>


What's the rest of that number?


----------



## JayKayo (Feb 5, 2013)

Dave @nz said:


> E30 M3 would be a good place to start.


I hope you're joking.

On college campus and around my work as well as movie theaters and local Starbucks' and other cafes/restaurants, all the residents are rich kids. Seeing a GTR is almost a daily thing and a Lamborghini/Aston Martin/Ferrari is not super rare. If I were to cruise around the area right now, at the very least, an E9x M3 or F10 M5 would pop out.

However, my lighting mods force the overall E46 to be noticed :rofl:
Umnitza AEs, Osram CBIs (quad projectors someday soon, hopefully), 6000K HID projector fogs, LED interior, etc.

An expensive car is not the same as a modified car, and people notice that. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dave @nz said:


> E30 M3 would be a good place to start.


I think hes trying to attract <25... The E30 is probably only good for picking up women at a homeless shelter or senior citizen home..


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

BMW750IMMIA said:


> I think hes trying to attract <25... The E30 is probably only good for picking up women at a homeless shelter or senior citizen home..


Don't knock it. May be better than what he's getting now. If he has a secure pension and is willing to wait a while he'll have a wonderful selection of eager candidates.


----------

